# Hepatitis screening



## CDBRAY (Aug 28, 2012)

The CDC has announced the all people from the age 47-67 should be screened for hepatitis.  I am with a family practice office and I was needing to know has anyone else started billing and doing this.  I found a policy on MC but it doesn't have the screening as a covered dx.  any help would be appreciated.  thanks


----------



## Donna T (Aug 30, 2012)

Medicare does not cover routine examinations or services performed for a purpose other than treatment or diagnosis of a specific illness, symptoms, complaint or injury except when specifically allowed by law.  However, a hepatitis C screening test is covered under Medicare when signs or symptoms of the disease may be present and the test is medically necessary for diagnostic purposes.  You'd have to check with your other carriers though because I know some Medicare Advantage plans will pay for the screening if it is  in the patients specific contract.


----------

